# Brand recommendation for brake replacement?



## GTIndy (Mar 14, 2011)

I have a 2003 VW GTI and am looking to replace the brake pads and rotors on my own. I'm looking to get ceramic pads but have no idea which brand to go with, can anyone make a recommendation?


----------



## glisedan (Jul 31, 2005)

I've been researching all weekend. Ended up ordering Brembo with Hawk pads from MJM. I hope this combo works good. I could give you a review after having them on for a week or two.....

Now looking into flushing the system with a helper or use the motive power bleeder..


----------



## DC Jetta Guy (Jul 31, 2004)

Brembo's with Hawk Performance ceramics should do you very well. :thumbup:


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

Hawk seems to be the Brake pad of choice these days.


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

I have HAWK ceramic on both my 07 Rabbit and my 2010 Tiguan and for daily driving, they are stellar. Smooth for stop and go driving where you don't want to think about how to feather the pedal as to not go through the windshield, but in a a panic, they do their best to stop you much faster than stock. Dust wise, better than stock. I found last summer that if stock needed to be washed once a week, with these you could go 2 weeks. And the dust seemed easier to wash off.


----------



## easthk (Oct 10, 2004)

I got about 25000 miles out of ECS Brembo rotors and Hawk HPS on my 03 GTI. Pads were fine for street use but rotors rusted fast and eventually warped w/salty MA roads. Switching to different rotors with more corrosion resistence next time- possibly zimmermans. 

also did TT carriers for 312mm rotor, goodridge ss lines, tyrol stiffening kit


----------



## GUTTERDUB (Feb 18, 2011)

Check out Adams rotors, they do all OEM size rotors with upgraded sizes/coatings. I like Ferodo DS 2500 pads or try Stoptech street.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

glisedan said:


> I've been researching all weekend. Ended up ordering Brembo with Hawk pads from MJM. I hope this combo works good. I could give you a review after having them on for a week or two.....
> 
> Now looking into flushing the system with a helper or use the motive power bleeder..


How did the install go? Review?


----------



## Barn01 (Feb 26, 2011)

I just changed pads and rotors myself with OEM from Audi. I never had a problem with the Orig and they lasted over 80k km's. They weren't that expensive with the 20% dealer discount I get. The job was pretty easy and no issues with fitment.

How is your rotor and pad combo doing?

I'm with you that a brake bleed would be a nice addition to this service.


----------



## whatnxt (Mar 15, 2006)

Kerma is running a brake kit special. All new parts and ceramic pads.

http://www.kermatdi.com/servlet/-strse-693/April-Premium-Brake-Kit/Detail


----------

